# DIY weave poles



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I have never even seen an agility course......but I want to set up some agility stuff for Shelby and me to do in the backyard. This is simply for fun/confidence building/metal stim. I have a whole bunch of scrap wood that is about 2 ft long and thin, almost like wooden poles. Can I just drive them into the ground and use them for weave poles? How many poles are usually in a set and how far apart should they be? Umm, how do you get them to weave through them? Any suggestions for beginner-home-based-agility books? Thank you!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I also wondered the same thing, I have the yard for it, I just want to do it for fun and exercise. I found this on petsmart I was thinking of getting
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755413


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Like you say, if you just want to be able to train with something am sure you could stick them in the ground. Probably a better solution but still inexpensive is if you have access to a farm supply store to get the stick in the ground fence posts they use for electric fencing... much easier to force into the ground than wood IMO. In the sport of agility they are normally around 20 inches a part... but esp large dog folks are trying to get it changed to 24 for the comfort/health of the dog... so in a just for fun set up I would go with the wider opening. In a novice course there are usually six poles and you always have the dog enter the first pole with it on his left shoulder. 

There are a couple ways to train. Look at the 2x2 post below. In fact if you want to just have a good clicker/shaping session with your dog, 2x2 training is a great game that most dogs enjoy mentally and physically. THere is a good video on that by Susan Garrett and you can also check her website.blog. 

Correct weaving is one of the hardest things for most dogs to get and can be physically taxing. The problem with so many folks who start agility just for fun without ever seeing it is that agility is very addicting and soon you will wish you had trained it "for performance" from the start... my first suggestion is get an account on YouTube and search on agility or weaves. You will find a gazillion clips of folks training and competing (esp 2x2 training as that is in fashion).. and that will give you a better sense of what you want to achieve. Have fun and let us know what you think!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You can buy some inexpensive tunnels at tinkertots that I would add to any agility yard...

http://www.tinkertots.com/dogagtraintu.html

Weavepoles usually are 22" to 24" apart. Though, if you think you will be doing 'real' agility in the future I would maybe pass on teaching this in my yard. One of the things that is a huge benefit to doing it properly the first time in classes cause they tend to NOT get retrained well later on.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Chantell ... could be fun... just remember to hold the tunnel steady so it doesnt roll esp for a big dog. You can use sandbags or plastic milk jugs filled with water or sand on either side the entrance and connected with a bungee across the top of the tunnel (on both ends) so it doesnt move. If you are handy, check some of the other posts below about do it yourself jump building. Easy and inexpensive.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

The tunnels seem awfully expensive. We can get the real ones for slightly more than that.

I also use the TSC electric fence posts for portable weaves when I travel. They work great and have super spikes for hard ground. I also bought some of their clips and I can use them for jump bars as well so they do double duty.

Pat


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I was teaching Doerak how to weave (and will do the same thing with Balto), I bought 3 broomsticks at the hardware store. I cut them in half, but on an angle so they were somewhat pointed, and then put the 6 sticks in the ground staggard like this. (I needed to stick the periods in for spacing, stupid html.)

.....o.......................o..........................o

DOG ---> 

................o..........................o.......................... o 

I spaced them so he could run straight through without hitting them. Then I started moving them in every so slightly so he had to think about it more. 

.....o.......................o..........................o

................o..........................o.......................... o 

Later, I bought real weave poles, but they aren't the training kind.


----------

